# Chatt. Bend State Park



## bull__dawgs (Oct 18, 2008)

I couldn't make it down today, just wondering if any good bucks were taken???

Might be runnin a little low on does now, 40 were taken during archery hunts and the muzzle loader sheet had about 15 on it yesterday. A few of those numbers were bucks, but mostly does and fawns. Also need to add the wonded deer that didn't get found.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 18, 2008)

My bro-law and a couple buddies went today. Said there was a lot of hunters there. He did note that an 11pt was signed out, and someone near him took a small spike. They saw 4 does midday, but they were running.  I'm sure there were plenty killed today. I'm interested in hearing more.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 20, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> I couldn't make it down today, just wondering if any good bucks were taken???
> 
> Might be runnin a little low on does now, 40 were taken during archery hunts and the muzzle loader sheet had about 15 on it yesterday. A few of those numbers were bucks, but mostly does and fawns. Also need to add the wonded deer that didn't get found.



Checked the sign out sheet Sunday nite and 22 more had been killed opening weekend. Thats a lot of deer taken in five weeks.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2008)

When I left sun night there had been 10 bucks signed out in two days. There was also two six pointers signed out by the same guy. I hope one of them had four points on one side or the DNR might be paying him a visit.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Gonna try again this afternoon.


----------



## kirby (Nov 3, 2008)

*Boat ramps*

Does anyone know where the boat ramps are around there?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2008)

Went this afternoon for the first time and saw a lot of turkeys but no deer...  There were at least 10 trucks there at the sign in kiosk.  I plan on going back soon.  How crowded does it get on the weekend?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2008)

Veryyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2008)

Better to hunt during the week day if you can.You get a chance at seeing some deer that way. The deer down there have us patterened they know when we are there and when we are not.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 4, 2008)

im thinking about heading that way in a few minutes, do a little scouting and hunt the last couple hours before dark


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> im thinking about heading that way in a few minutes, do a little scouting and hunt the last couple hours before dark



Hope ya get a big'n.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 5, 2008)

my girlfriend and i signed in yesterday, it looks like a lot of people are signing in every time they hunt, hunter numbers are gonna be way off


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah ,well I work in Human Resources at work and I have come to see that some folks just don't get it! Some cannot follow the simplest directions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone seen any rut activity there yet?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Nitram4891 said:


> Has anyone seen any rut activity there yet?



I hope they are chasin does this weekend. I have not been in a week and a half. Chugged up with a cold. Son in Law got this one last weekend.


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 6, 2008)

Dang, he shot his ears right off his head! ....... Or is that the "Roland Martin" method of showing off a rack?

Just kidding. 
That's a good buck from public land that is getting hunted hard by a lot of folks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nice buck*

I started hunting last year and I'm just hoping for a doe to walk by.  Still looking for that first deer.  At least this year I don't have to drive 90 miles to west point lake.  I may go sat morning but I'm still a little apprehensive about hunting this place on the weekend due to the crowds...


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

*boat ramps*



kirby said:


> Does anyone know where the boat ramps are around there?


There`s a ramp where 27A crosses the river.There`s another downstream;however,I was told that a prop boat wouldn`t make it.The guy who told me this said he`d come up the river the day before in a jet,and that the water only covered the rocks 6 in.sometimes.He didn`t know the depth from the wma up to the ramp at 27A.This place is hunted HARD.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Hunted Saturday morning and saw three. One of the three I could have shot but decided to let her walk due to there may have been a buck following but none did. Oh well!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2008)

Going this afternoon and tomorrow.  Anyone going to be out there?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw 12 today, my best day ever in the woods by far.  I've never taken a shot at a deer but that all changed when 5 does came rolling in aroudn 9 30am this morning.  I was shaking so bad i'm pretty sure I shot right over the first one (25 yards).    I guess thats what happens the first time you have an opportunity to take a deer after 1.5 years of hunting.  I had a 4 point come by really close early but didnt shoot as he was pretty young.  Saw a nice wide 6pt but he hung up just out of range with a doe.  He ran off and then I flipped the "can" over and he came back with the same doe but hung up again.  He made a nice rub right there and then a guy coming down the trail on a bicycle about 80 yards away scared them off.  Oh well.  Now I have to figure out how not to get the shakes next time i get one close  but still a very encouraging day out.   (I'm hunting with a smooth bore 20 gauge and slugs and I won't shoot past 50 yards but thats about to change when i pick up my new 336 in .35 remington tomorrow )


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 14, 2008)

Shot 2 first time out last year within 45 minutes..just does but still good eating. Food fist, trophy last is the way i see it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm all about killing my first one and getting some meat but not enough to shoot a little 4 point that can grow up and become a nice buck.  Based on my performance on the doe i tried to kill he would have been pretty safe anyway... I'm going back Sunday and Monday.  I think tomorrow is going to be really windy so I'm gona get a little sleep.


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 16, 2008)

Picture was sent to me via phone from my Brother in-law. This buck was killed today at Chatt. Bend Park. Whopper for hard pressured public land.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to your Bro in Law! Fine buck!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 17, 2008)

I wasn't too clear with my post. He didn't kill the deer. Unfortunately for him, it was killed about 75-80 yards from his stand. He said the 'boom' about scared him out of his tree.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh well. Congrats to him who kilt it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2008)

I went yesterday in the same spot i saw 12 on friday and saw no deer.    Of course the usual turkeys including two nice toms came by.

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody going tomorrow?  I'll be there


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 22, 2008)

1st weekend in December before I can get back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well it finally happened.  I killed my first one today!   Also saw a couple bucks but no shot.  This doe came in with a buck right behind her but I wasn't about to wait.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 23, 2008)

Good job, the first one is such a relief, isnt it?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will be back out there Wed. afternoon in a green honda civic.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 24, 2008)

Save me one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 28, 2008)

Went down there on Thanks morning and actually had a guy walk up to my treestand and ask me had a I seen a deer he just shot. I was about 25 ft up so he had to yell. It is so pathedic down there now. I wished they would have made it archery only. Maybe next year if it is still open they will make it archery only. Good luck to everyone down there I am officially done with the bend I will be hunting Dixie creek for the remander of the season. Its just like what happened to Dom Pred mothers dog. There are some true wannabe hunters coming down there and ruining a great place for everyone. DNR said they killed way more deer than they had expected. Sorry for ranting but I just think it is a little ridiculous when you can't enjoy a hunt because of inconsiderate people like the one that walked up to me.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to here about the dog, hope he recovers fully.

I will be the first to agree that DNR has created a monster at Chatt Bend. They should have never opened this land for state season with the limited access restrictions they have.

The approx. 3000 acres would handle a lot of hunters if you could access it without having to walk 1 to 2 miles to get away from the crowds.

DNR knows that 75% of the hunters aren't going to go but 100-300 yards of the roads, which puts a lot of hunters in a very small area.

All the DNR would have had to do is open one road to the 4 main areas and people wouldn't have been hunting on top of each other.

DNR chose not open the existing roads, saying they didn't have the man power or equipment to do so with budget cuts hanging over thier heads.

If you study a map, two of the largest area are blocked with NO HUNTER ACCESS signs, again forcing hunters to use only Flat Rock Rd.

DNR chose to give in to all the land owners complaints and limit access to all the land. If they weren't going to allow all the land to be hunted, then a quota hunt system should have been used, or even better, bow hunting only.

I'm surprised that we haven't had a serious hunting accident yet and if I decide to hunt there again, it will only be during the week and on bad weather days, when hunter numbers are lower.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2008)

The bad part was that I was at least a mile to a mile and a half in the woods it takes me over thirty min to get to where I hunt by walking. I choose to do that to get away from the growds but I guess it didn't work LOL.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

Clark Rd has no access because the gravel road runs straight into my mother's property. W.L. Smith owned the land and cut it out that way for his grandson, James Storey. Mr Storey built the houses down there and Mr Smith was a farmer who farmed all the area down that way. People think because the gravel keeps going they can too. The gate to the left was land that belonged to Ga. Power. Mr Smith leased the land from them and that is the reason for the gravel Rd and gate. It was for Mr Smith and his trucks to access the fields. The fields are now planted with pines. Everyone thinks the state shut the gate, they never had the key to that entry point. If they get money, maybe they will build a road; however, they would have to start from scratch because that land is not for sale and is not capable of being taken by eminate domain because of all the options of where they could access their land from. GW has permission to go thru and occasionally sits down there in waiting. I know it is confusing, but that there is the story behind the land. Mr Smith and Ga Power together had about 500 acres.





bull__dawgs said:


> Sorry to here about the dog, hope he recovers fully.
> 
> I will be the first to agree that DNR has created a monster at Chatt Bend. They should have never opened this land for state season with the limited access restrictions they have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 1, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> Sorry to here about the dog, hope he recovers fully.
> 
> I will be the first to agree that DNR has created a monster at Chatt Bend. They should have never opened this land for state season with the limited access restrictions they have.
> 
> ...



Chose to give in to the landowners??? Man the land owners were never even asked or informed at all as to the intentions of DNR & State. You need to do a little research and get the facts before you start casting anymore stones at the landowners and locals in this area. I fully agree with you it should have been archery or quota only. Many, many people are missing the point here big time where land owners and locals are concerned. Let me say it again, WE ARE NOT AGAINST HUNTERS OR HUNTING!!!! Most all of us are hunters our selves and we know very well what a great place CBSP could have been had it been done right. Most access roads are near houses and only after we found out about the park did we contact the county with concerns about hunters being a little to close to residential areas. Now Coweta Co is actually the ones who put up gates and safety zones not the state, cause the county was mislead also as to how this park would be ran. Bull dawgs you soung like a smart person and probably an experienced hunter and people like yourself are not the problem. I too am an experienced hunter so Im sure we can agree that things arent anywhere near perfect down there at all. I really dont understand why people keep pointing at the landowners and locals when all we want is safety, accountability, rangers present and so forth maybe then more roads could be opened and more property made more easily accessible. The problem is that the state didnt ask anyone what they would like to see done down here so that everyone could be happy or atleast somewhat happy. Right now Bull Dawg its dangerous, overhunted, overkilled and overcrowded. This could possibly be a premier WMA if it were somewhat managed and supervised. Quota and archery would have been so easy and much safer dont you think? But instead its a free for all! There have been too many deer killed and the land has been trampled to death, and like you yourself stated its amazing no one has been seriously hurt or killed!! Folks this isnt the hunters fault or the locals and landowners, its the DNR and the states but instead were taking it out on each other!!! Well next year I sure hope and pray that something changes for all our sake. And believe me we are all working on it very hard everyday!


----------



## Big Country Boy (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope things change before turkey season i'd like to check it out.(but after everything i've read i'll wear my kevlar turkey vest!!! )


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

Big Country Boy said:


> I hope things change before turkey season i'd like to check it out.(but after everything i've read i'll wear my kevlar turkey vest!!! )



Good to hear from you in the pm.....is that buck from this year? Maybe we can hook up for a turkey hunt or two this spring. My soon to be 13 year old will probably tag along. He is a good shot though and really, he is my favorite guy to hunt with. Like I said, good to hear from you. Haven't seen you since we moved last year. Some guy killed a big 13 behind my house over the holidays. May have been one of your neighbors.


----------



## Big Country Boy (Dec 2, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> good to hear from you in the pm.....is that buck from this year? Maybe we can hook up for a turkey hunt or two this spring. My soon to be 13 year old will probably tag along. He is a good shot though and really, he is my favorite guy to hunt with. Like i said, good to hear from you. Haven't seen you since we moved last year. Some guy killed a big 13 behind my house over the holidays. May have been one of your neighbors.


 i heard about that buck i dont know who got him.& yes the one in the pics from this year (come running in within 10 yds.to the horns no time to judge i was on the ground in front of him.they look bigger up that close!!) it was an expeirience..


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 3, 2008)

BCB.....I bet that was a sight....never got one that close from rattling....about 80 yards for me....maybe I should let you do the rattling and I can do the shooting  lol


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 3, 2008)

3 guys tresspassing on Walt Haughen's (attorney at law) yesterday caught red handed  by local resident. Tried to lay claim they shot a doe that went over there....and GPS pointed them back to their truck through his land. Likely story. CCSO was called. Poachers escaped before enforcement got there. However, tag numbers were written down and turned over to CCSO. Mr. Haugen has stated that he knew someone has been tresspassing several times this year. Sheriff Mike Yeager says he is plumb disgusted with the whole situation. Mr. Haugen has also mentioned one fellow was caught on someone's land just off the power line down there and was fined $1100 in the coweta court house. Also, Sheriff Yeager stated calls concerning the area down there have quadrupled since the state opened the biggest can of worms he has ever seen. Oh yeah, the descriptions of the vehichles in the incident yesterday were written down and will be forwarded to me. I will post them here along with tag numbers. Hopefully, no one on here is from carroll county and drive these vehicles. Be aware to lock your doors when leaving your vehicle parked cause scum bags like that will steal from your truck if they will steal from TRUE hunters and not poachers. Tresspassing and poaching steals oppurtunities from all of us. Turn them in when you see it.


----------



## red27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Can you say anything positive about this place being opened for us to hunt.I havent been there or even thought about it.To me it looks like you are trying to turn as many people away as you can.Sure some cross the line but not all do it on purpose.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 3, 2008)

Whatever....Like you said you have not been there. It is impossible to cross the line there accidently. The state surveyed this summer and CLEARLY marked boundries with signs and paint. To tresspass down there is intentional to say the least. Also, where these guys were caught yesterday is by the road and not in a spot they could hunt period. Atleast not legally. To answer your question about the positive side....there was something? I do not care to hunt there as I hunt private QDM land with good neighbors all around. You can thank your state people for nothing being positive down there. It really is a shame they did not respect anything at all when this was done. Do the research. 
 Well, there may be some positive note....maybe someone who really needed a place to hunt and relax and enjoy themselves in the great outdoors got the chance to do so. Too bad spoiled apples ruin the whole bushell. There have been many decent, respectful, and thoughtful people use the place. However, the number of deer down there that has been killed is getting close to *10 per acre*. You do that long and you want have anything to hunt at all. Man oh man is all I can say.  Glad I have place to hunt miles from there. 





red27 said:


> Can you say anything positive about this place being opened for us to hunt.I havent been there or even thought about it.To me it looks like you are trying to turn as many people away as you can.Sure some cross the line but not all do it on purpose.


----------



## scambooger (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## striper commander (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like it is working out good for the state. With so many deer killed on it this year they may not even open it up for hunting next year. Yall remember it is not a wma it is a park and the state wants as many deer killed off of it as possible. It is supposed to be developed for a park in the future. It is nice to think about what it could of been if it was a wma but its not. I am sure several years down the road there will be quota hunts on the place to keep the herd from getting way over populated again.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 4, 2008)

red27 said:


> Can you say anything positive about this place being opened for us to hunt.I havent been there or even thought about it.To me it looks like you are trying to turn as many people away as you can.Sure some cross the line but not all do it on purpose.




Does kinda make you wonder why someone that wouldn't dare hunt this land or have anything to do with the people who hunt public land, would spend so much time and effort trying to turn people away from this land.


----------



## michael_M (Dec 4, 2008)

What id like to know is that if DP shot a good buck and ran on the other mans property and couldnt get noone on the phone or didnt know who to contact.Would he just leave the deer there or would he go retreive it? As many of us would do. Trespassing or not its better then leaving it there cause you so called wanna be a role model citzen.And not all that land is clearly marked as some had stated in some places u can walk 500 yards and not tell where the land lines are ive seen that with my owe eyes. The way u can tell in sum places is where they stop cutting the trees and sum hardwoods begin on that (WALT GUYS LAND)


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2008)

michael_M said:


> What id like to know is that if DP shot a good buck and ran on the other mans property and couldnt get noone on the phone or didnt know who to contact.Would he just leave the deer there or would he go retreive it? As many of us would do. Trespassing or not its better then leaving it there cause you so called wanna be a role model citzen.And not all that land is clearly marked as some had stated in some places u can walk 500 yards and not tell where the land lines are ive seen that with my owe eyes. The way u can tell in sum places is where they stop cutting the trees and sum hardwoods begin on that (WALT GUYS LAND)



You are correct. The DNR guy I talked to down there said that not all the boundry is marked yet.

BTW,great look'n buck in yer avatar.


----------



## michael_M (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you and u must of talked to the same gw i did he was the young white guy i have to say probably the nicest gw ive ever met.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 4, 2008)

Development will be very limited. It is going to be a primitive park. Exactly right. Numbers were thick down there....a bunch needed killing. I just believe 300 or more ain't the answer.   





300mag said:


> It sounds like it is working out good for the state. With so many deer killed on it this year they may not even open it up for hunting next year. Yall remember it is not a wma it is a park and the state wants as many deer killed off of it as possible. It is supposed to be developed for a park in the future. It is nice to think about what it could of been if it was a wma but its not. I am sure several years down the road there will be quota hunts on the place to keep the herd from getting way over populated again.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 5, 2008)

DominantPredator sure is quite today, wonder if his computer crashed or is he out walking all the boundreis to see how good they are marked??


----------



## michael_M (Dec 5, 2008)

if they make it a qouta hunt next year we can always draw for it and if we make it put sum corn out ealry and have just as many deer lol FEED THEM THEY SHOU COME! Since all we due is break laws out there lets start feeding them as well to add insult to injury lmfao


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 5, 2008)

michael_M said:


> if they make it a qouta hunt next year we can always draw for it and if we make it put sum corn out ealry and have just as many deer lol FEED THEM THEY SHOU COME! Since all we due is break laws out there lets start feeding them as well to add insult to injury lmfao



Why not theres already been 2 locked up hunting over corn on the power line. What is Imfao?


----------



## scambooger (Dec 5, 2008)

first i've heard about that. GW said they were watching a spot that someone was  feeding back toward bud davis rd. didnt know hunting over bait would get you in the crowbar hotel thought it was a ticket and court appearance?


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 5, 2008)

GW also said that some dumbo shot a decoy, not once, but twice. Not sure where on CB decoy was, might have been to close to the road.

Greene, lmfao=laughfin my fat ___ off


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 5, 2008)

I heard the guy that shot at the decoy also shot a 9 point down there and drove his car back down a loggin road to get it and got stuck. Idiots like that is what has ruined that place. If I have said it once I have said it a hundred times they should have made that place archery only. Seems like when ever they open things to guns all kinds of folks come out of the wood works.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 6, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> GW also said that some dumbo shot a decoy, not once, but twice. Not sure where on CB decoy was, might have been to close to the road.
> 
> Greene, lmfao=laughfin my fat ___ off



BD, I kinda figured that but wasnt sure. With his past grammer on here I just didnt know.


toolmkr20 said:


> I heard the guy that shot at the decoy also shot a 9 point down there and drove his car back down a loggin road to get it and got stuck. Idiots like that is what has ruined that place. If I have said it once I have said it a hundred times they should have made that place archery only. Seems like when ever they open things to guns all kinds of folks come out of the wood works.



Ive been saying that also. It appears that we definately dont have any shortage of low IQ hunters around here. The baiting on the power line was a while back and to my understanding the reason they were locked up was because it was on state property and I believe there were some other violation issues also, but LE wouldnt go into detail.


----------



## scambooger (Dec 7, 2008)

ok, that didnt occur to me about getting them on other stuff.GW said the loggers found the corn before the season started and they were just watching to see how brave the guy would get guess he got brave enough!


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a little scary whats walking around the woods around dark out there!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 8, 2008)

You set yourself up for this one. As a matter of fact, just assessing what you have said throught out your posts and your obvious level of education I would have no trouble at all labeling you for a baiter. Your ideogolies and ignorances have led me to beleive you are not only a batier...but a MASTER of it. 
As far as insult, you have done enough. Injury is enough as well. However, you had better find somewhere else to fu next year. I don't think you will get the chance again next year. 







michael_M said:


> if they make it a qouta hunt next year we can always draw for it and if we make it put sum corn out ealry and have just as many deer lol FEED THEM THEY SHOU COME! Since all we due is break laws out there lets start feeding them as well to add insult to injury lmfao


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you allowed to camp on or anywhere near Chatt. Bend?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 8, 2008)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you allowed to camp on or anywhere near Chatt. Bend?



Can not camp on the Chatt Bend property.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 8, 2008)

I really think all of you guys should get together and buy each other lunch.
All these negative vibes are really starting to get me down 
It's been kinda like a soap opera, ya gotte read it every day.


----------



## scambooger (Dec 8, 2008)

does look like a big group hug is in order gets better everyday


----------



## Sunset (Dec 8, 2008)

Ideologies


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 9, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> You set yourself up for this one. As a matter of fact, just assessing what you have said throught out your posts and your obvious level of education I would have no trouble at all labeling you for a baiter. Your ideogolies and ignorances have led me to beleive you are not only a batier...but a MASTER of it.
> As far as insult, you have done enough. Injury is enough as well. However, you had better find somewhere else to fu next year. I don't think you will get the chance again next year.



DP sure has a way with words. The state should have set up a booth at the kiosk and let DP welcome hunters to Chatt. Bend, kinda like a Walmart greeter.


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2008)

*the bend*

i think it should of been BOW ONLY with aKIDS HUNT & A HANDICAP HUNT i would of helped with the hunters


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

All I know is that with upwards of three hundred deer taken off of it,there obviously is a bunch of very happy hunters.


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2008)

yes but just think how happy a child or handicap person would been if they would of had 2 weeks to hunt the property without all the others there


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 10, 2008)

meherg said:


> yes but just think how happy a child or handicap person would been if they would of had 2 weeks to hunt the property without all the others there



You can forget that noise. Most of the people who hunt down there are not even going to let a fawn get a pass. Unless a person is in immediate need of food, no one should shoot a fawn. It could have been huge for children and handicapped hunters. People who shoot fawns are in no way concerned about children or handicappers. Yes that is my opinion; but it is decided by the type of people I have had contact with. Greed and disrespect are what they are good for. Believe me, more disrespectful adults down there than anywhere I have seen....Disrespect earns zero from me. I am an avid deer hunter and have been for over 25 years. If deer hunting comes to this, it should be banned. Public hunting in Georgia is like no other state I have been in. Public hunting is all about the "1". People who cram themselves into a hunting area where 5 people are visible are insane. I talked to one guy who said he wouldn't go back in there for money. He counted atleast 11 hunters from one tree. Geeze


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2008)

I know i took my 9 yearold son 3rd sat of bow season in hopes he would get a shot @ at 6.30 pm 2 men came by talking & 1 threw down a coke can i told my son that we wouldnt be back  these guys should of been hunting instead of walking around @ littering@ im surprised someone hasnt got killed  THE STATE SCREWED UP AGAIN


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 10, 2008)

meherg said:


> I know i took my 9 yearold son 3rd sat of bow season in hopes he would get a shot @ at 6.30 pm 2 men came by talking & 1 threw down a coke can i told my son that we wouldnt be back  these guys should of been hunting instead of walking around @ littering@ im surprised someone hasnt got killed  THE STATE SCREWED UP AGAIN



Hopefully you and your son will find a better place to hunt. With the population of deer like it WAS....an adult/child hunt would have been GREAT. Handicap hunters would have had more help and better access too. All in all, I blame it on the state (and a few bad apples). I truely believe there were some fine people hunt down there. I also believe that a few scum bags found the way as well. Hope for the best for you and your son. Good luck to you both.


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks we have had a good season off thomaspowers road thanks to a great family we were lucky to meet letting us hunt their farm so maybe he will get one


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 16, 2008)

I talked to a guy yesterday that said ol' GW cited him for shooting a decoy buck to close to a road. He also told me that seven other guys have been cited for the same offense. $400 a ticket for that offense. Do hunters all over the state represent us the same as some of those guys down there do? I certainly hope that this is limited to public land areas only. I know of very few people who treat their land, game animals, neighbors, and fellow hunters with as much disrespect.


----------



## scambooger (Dec 16, 2008)

stupid ppl are not limited to public land hunting! I have met alot of them on a few QDM clubs in the past( which is why i'm not on those clubs anymore). I hunt private property as well as public land,the public mainly being chatt. bend this year since it's only a few miles from the house .I have met some really nice ppl there as well as having had disrespectful ppl walk aimlessly through the place like they are on some private lease. but i will take the good with the bad and not sit here constantly trashing everyone  because they wanted a chance to hunt a great piece of property. I'm sure everyone who is hunting there is able to read the rules, if they cant follow them they get cited. end of story. I hope that some of the chaos of "the bend" wont be there next year so that a little bit of hunting can be done there.If i offended anyone..... oh well,wont be my first or last time


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 17, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> I talked to a guy yesterday that said ol' GW cited him for shooting a decoy buck to close to a road. He also told me that seven other guys have been cited for the same offense. $400 a ticket for that offense. Do hunters all over the state represent us the same as some of those guys down there do? I certainly hope that this is limited to public land areas only. I know of very few people who treat their land, game animals, neighbors, and fellow hunters with as much disrespect.



Sounds like dominantpredator thinks all people who hunt public land are second class citizens and should not be considered equal to someone who has access to family property.


----------



## scambooger (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 17, 2008)

Not really. But, for laughs try running an ad in your local newspaper for everyone to gather and  have free run of your neighborhood. Sounds to me you are worried we are talking about you. Hey , if the shoe fits wear it. If it don't, don't worry about it. Surely, you don't mean to tell us that you took a shot at Bucky, do you?






bull__dawgs said:


> Sounds like dominantpredator thinks all people who hunt public land are second class citizens and should not be considered equal to someone who has access to family property.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Man some folks are treating this like they are living next door to a crack house. How many hunters have been killed or wounded. Two animals shot but can't prove hooligan hunters did it. Naval invasion from the river.Decoy deer being shot.Gates and drive ways being blocked. Maybe we need to call out the National Guard!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 18, 2008)

What I can't understand is why these people think they are any different than the thousands of others in this state that are close to or border parks, wmas or open federal or state land.

If the truth were known, most if not all of the complaints came form a very small core group that think they have some pull in the county.

In talking to the DNR rangers, anytime I would mention a certain familys name, they would just shake their heads and walk off.

Y'all had your 7 or 8 years to hunt this property before the state got ready to build the park, but the cat is out of the bag now. Why not show a little CLASS and let all the taxpayers enjoy it now.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 18, 2008)

If this kind of foolishness is going on at all the wma's, hunting should be banned or fines a lot stiffer. I would bet the farm that most complaints came from people who have to deal with such idiots on a daily basis and not from those who live miles away, too. If a man is a man, he doesn't treat people and hunting with this type of behaivor. If he is a man, he doesn't condone this type of behaivor. If you spent as much time trying to get people to follow the rules and laws as you do calling people ers and whiners, things may take a change for the good. However when you stand back and call  people out who are the victims, you ain't buffalo chips and your hunting will be gone before you know it and then you can point the finger at yourself. You should try to show and lead by example, not by pitching a fit. My son would not do that kind of stuff because he knows better. Does your son? If you have a son, he will hear what you say and do what you do. That is life. You want the world to be better, then you have got to start with yourself. Do not blame people who are victims for this mess. You should blame those that are irresponsible and those who did nothing to try and make sure rules were followed. Alot of hype went in to this website about the signs down there. Most people whined about the signs. Most people should have been happy just to have a place to hunt. Instead of people telling others that they should really follow the signs and ordinances, most did just the opposite thru their language on here. Those that are lazy and irresponsible and feel the need to encroach on others usually don't hunt for years anyway. True hunters know how to act in the field and are usually well mannered individuals and show respect for hunting and others. Did it ever occur to you that the GW was walking away from you because he thought you were a talking parrot just squaking away?





bull__dawgs said:


> What I can't understand is why these people think they are any different than the thousands of others in this state that are close to or border parks, wmas or open federal or state land.
> 
> If the truth were known, most if not all of the complaints came form a very small core group that think they have some pull in the county.
> 
> ...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 19, 2008)

If you ask me I wish they would do away with this thread . Can't we all just get along.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 19, 2008)

Great idea.....I am out of here.





toolmkr20 said:


> If you ask me I wish they would do away with this thread . Can't we all just get along.


----------



## zekekb (Dec 19, 2008)

*The horse is dead*

View attachment 220445


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2008)

zekekb said:


> View attachment 220445



Think yer right. 

See all y'all at the Bend after Christmas.


----------



## meherg (Dec 20, 2008)

heard that there was a big one killed this morning left side near mt carmel my buddy said it was a 11 real big


----------

